# Jewelry Box Lock



## ChrisHein (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive been doing woodworking for a few years and have been working on a new project for a friend. I have been trying to find the proper name/ a place to buy a lock that you push to open. Would prefer it to be rounded in the front, as in not poking out.

EX










or this,

Push button lock

Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

you can find that push button lock at Lee Valley

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=52860&cat=3,41419,41455&ap=1


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

First I would like to say that is a very Elagant box. I have never used locks so not help on that


----------



## ChrisHein (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow that was a quick and accurate response! The box I am making will have the same quadrant hinges ect. Will be posting pics on here as well when completed.

Any idea where to find some that are rounded instead of square so there isnt any lip? If not ill just sand it down.

Thanks for the hep!


----------

